# What did you get done while the boards were down?



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I almost finished Outlander, wrapped a couple of presents and played Apples to Apples with the kids.
Guess I should be glad the site was down, had a very pleasent Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Finished Outliers, got my Christmas cards done, did some baking yesterday, and got a lot of work done today.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Finished Distant Cousin, those of you participating in Al's bookklub are in for a treat!    I got many things accomplished at work today for a change.

Linda


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

wrote a 19 page paper for my Sociology of Mental Illness class and studied for a math exam which I have to jet to in about an hour


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Finished DragonKeeper series. And halfway through Patricia Cornwell's latest.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Talked to a friend on the phone, got caught up on emails, began setting up my Visual Bookshelf on Facebook, finally finished _The Color of Magic_ (which on comes next??), started _Benjamin Button_.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

felt completely disconnected. . . . . .

but I did get some bills paid and my last gift bought.  (from Amazon but I couldn't go through Kindleboards  )


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Paid the bills, spent alot of time talking to my son, started reading *Lessons in Love* by Charlie Cochrane, and actually got some work done at work for a change!

L

PS, it's good to be back

PPS, Angela...at the movies yesterday, I saw the preview for "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button." It looks like they added a ton of stuff to the movie that wasn't in the story at all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I took a three hour nap.  Got some work done on a project.  I probably won't live long enough to get all the projects done I saved up for retirement, not even if I live another 20 years.  

Helped my mother with her Christmas tree, packed up some books to go to Goodwill and put my desktop computer back to where it was before my granddaughter got into it.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I hit refresh almost as often as I did when I was waiting for Anabel K to arrive


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Paid the bills, spent alot of time talking to my son, started reading *Lessons in Love* by Charlie Cochrane, and actually got some work done at work for a change!
> 
> L
> 
> ...


Leslie - I still haven't decided if I will see the movie, but I wanted to read the story first just in case.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

kim said:


> I hit refresh almost as often as I did when I was waiting for Anabel K to arrive


LOL!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sigh...I was looking forward to being on Kindlewatch with everyone.  My brother's Kindle arrived unheralded today while we were trying to take a walk.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sigh...I was looking forward to being on Kindlewatch with everyone. My brother's Kindle arrived unheralded today while we were trying to take a walk.
> 
> Betsy


Woo hoo! Anyway. 

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I bought an adorable little computer, all the while thinking of Betsy and accessories! Not sure what I am going to do with it...

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-8-9-inch-Netbook-Processor-Sapphire/dp/B001EYV9TM/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1229375911&sr=8-1

L


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Finished "Two for the Money" and started "Three for the Dough" - Janet Evanovich books.

Went to a Christmas Party and went to bed early instead of cruising the boards all night.

Glad everyone is back!

Susan


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I bought an adorable little computer, all the while thinking of Betsy and accessories! Not sure what I am going to do with it...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-8-9-inch-Netbook-Processor-Sapphire/dp/B001EYV9TM/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1229375911&sr=8-1
> 
> L


Leslie, that's a really cute little laptop. And it looks like it's pretty well loaded. Looks like a great buy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I bought an adorable little computer, all the while thinking of Betsy and accessories! Not sure what I am going to do with it...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-8-9-inch-Netbook-Processor-Sapphire/dp/B001EYV9TM/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1229375911&sr=8-1
> 
> L


Oh, how cute! I see they're out of the blue now. Probably good or else I'd be totally looking for an excuse to buy it. . . . .but I really am happy with my little Sony Vaio.

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

How cute!! Good thing I am grounded!!   But, really, how many computers do I need??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I want one of those, but I'm going to have to pay for my brother's Kindle first, and sell some more quilts!

Betsy


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I *gasp* - actually got work done at work. And _maybe_ refreshed a few times and looked over on the amazon board.....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Oh, how cute! I see they're out of the blue now. Probably good or else I'd be totally looking for an excuse to buy it. . . . .but I really am happy with my little Sony Vaio.
> 
> Ann


I am actually very happy with my Sony Vaio, too.

My husband may take this little guy. He has a "big" laptop that he lugs back and forth and it is showing its age. So he might park that computer at his office and use this one for the daily commute. We'll see.

It's amazing when you think about it....my first computer was an Osborne 1, it cost $1799 and weighed 40 lbs. Hard drives hadn't been invented yet! I don't remember how much memory it had...not much. Now this, for $379 with 1 GB memory and a 160 GB drive. How could I resist? LOL

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It's amazing when you think about it....my first computer was an Osborne 1, it cost $1799 and weighed 40 lbs. Hard drives hadn't been invented yet! I don't remember how much memory it had...not much. Now this, for $379 with 1 GB memory and a 160 GB drive. How could I resist? LOL
> 
> L


Our first computer was an IBM clone 8086 processor. It was the latest thing: upgrade from the 8088. It had 2 5.25" floppy drives and a 'hard card' that was really big: 20 MB. And it probably ran something along the lines of $2000. I think it had a whole 64K of memory, maybe even 128. That was 20 years ago. . . . .

Ann


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yesterday we had a birthday party for my 2 year-old nephew--- AT THE PARK  .  That's right people I said at the park- as in outside.  Yes it was cold, windy, and a little rainy, with a high of about 50 (in AZ).  But we wrapped the ramada in plastic and tarps, then used a gas grill to keep the BBQ beef, hotdogs, and people warm.  --turns out small children will play on the toys at the park no matter how cold it is.  

Had a very good turn out, and survived quite well.  Plus we had the entire park to outselves  .

rla1996


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I completed a large transcript I had been working on.  Checked to see if kindleboards were back up; checked my shipping status.  Did some laundry.  Checked to see if kindleboards were back up; checked my shipping status.  Completed a shorter transcript.  Checked to see if kindleboards were back up; checked my shipping status.  You get the idea.
debbie


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I was at work, I got quite a bit of work done.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It went to Chinatown to look for potential gift for christmas. I am also one step closer to world domination.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

"I bought an adorable little computer"

Just bought the same one last week at Staples. It was a little cheaper. I haven't decided whether I am going to keep it or not. It doesn't have a cd reader or dvd player but it is certainly light and easy to carry and really cute!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Angela said:


> Talked to a friend on the phone, got caught up on emails, began setting up my Visual Bookshelf on Facebook, finally finished _The Color of Magic_ (which on comes next??), started _Benjamin Button_.


_The Light Fantastic_ is next, followed by _Equal Rights_ (one of my personal favorites).

I got a lot of catch up sleep and finished a big project for work. That is one down and an even larger one to go. Oh, and I got the laundry done. All folded and everything.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sem said:


> "I bought an adorable little computer"
> 
> Just bought the same one last week at Staples. It was a little cheaper. I haven't decided whether I am going to keep it or not. It doesn't have a cd reader or dvd player but it is certainly light and easy to carry and really cute!


Sem, was the one you got 120GB hard drive or 160GB? I was just looking at Staples online and it looked like they carry the 120GB version? I may not be able to resist....

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> _The Light Fantastic_ is next, followed by _Equal Rights_ (one of my personal favorites).
> 
> I got a lot of catch up sleep and finished a big project for work. That is one down and an even larger one to go. Oh, and I got the laundry done. All folded and everything.


Thanks LR!!

Darn it... I only have $2.93 left on my gift card... now I have to wait to get it!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sem, was the one you got 120GB hard drive or 160GB? I was just looking at Staples online and it looked like they carry the 120GB version? I may not be able to resist....
> 
> Betsy


Amazon has the 120 GB for $349.

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-8-9-Inch-Netbook-Processor-Battery/dp/B001GGLW2W/ref=pd_bbs_sr_7?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1229385979&sr=8-7

Reading the reviews, it seemed like the bigger battery w/longer battery life made the $30 difference worth it. Although the pink is very cute. But I don't think my husband wants a pink computer and he is probably going to abscond with this one. LOL

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Our first computer was an IBM clone 8086 processor. It was the latest thing: upgrade from the 8088. It had 2 5.25" floppy drives and a 'hard card' that was really big: 20 MB. And it probably ran something along the lines of $2000. I think it had a whole 64K of memory, maybe even 128. That was 20 years ago. . . . .
> 
> Ann


My first computer was a TRS-80 that had no hard drive and you had to copy everything to a cassette tape. It had 16 MG of memory, upgraded and a green screen monitor. My next one was an IBM with no hard drive but dual floppies.  I put my own hard drive in it and put in a 32 MG hard drive and was told I would never fill it in my life time. I had a state of the art Hercules graphics card and a green monitor. Cost me $3500 dollars with a dot matrix printer. I did everything in DOS, some days I miss those DOS and command prompts.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I bought an adorable little computer, all the while thinking of Betsy and accessories! Not sure what I am going to do with it...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-8-9-inch-Netbook-Processor-Sapphire/dp/B001EYV9TM/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1229375911&sr=8-1
> 
> L


Funny, I bought the same one this morning. lol I don't know... I felt like I need a new toy to play with.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Funny, I bought the same one this morning. lol I don't know... I felt like I need a new toy to play with.


I got the AUSS mini for my grandson for Christmas. I know he's going to love it and he'll get a lot of use out of it. Can't wait to see him open it up. We'll lose him for the rest of the day.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I got the AUSS mini for my grandson for Christmas. I know he's going to love it and he'll get a lot of use out of it. Can't wait to see him open it up. We'll lose him for the rest of the day.


I have the Dell Mini-9 and love it. It is great for travel, light and the size of my Kindle. I can get both in my laptop case at once.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Funny, I bought the same one this morning. lol I don't know... I felt like I need a new toy to play with.


Yikes! What is it about Kindleboards being down that we all feel like we need to go out and buy computers? LOL

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> My first computer was a TRS-80 that had no hard drive and you had to copy everything to a cassette tape. It had 16 MG of memory, upgraded and a green screen monitor. My next one was an IBM with no hard drive but dual floppies.  I put my own hard drive in it and put in a 32 MG hard drive and was told I would never fill it in my life time. I had a state of the art Hercules graphics card and a green monitor. Cost me $3500 dollars with a dot matrix printer. I did everything in DOS, some days I miss those DOS and command prompts.


Remember CP/M?

Early on, I bought a Zenith with a 10 MB hard drive. I bought a 20 MB "hard card" and thought I had died and gone to heaven.

Ah, the good old days...

Actually, I like the new days better. LOL

L


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

this was the worse 24 hours in a long time.  I didn't realized how much I'd miss and worry about everyone.. With the crazy weather lately it was 60 here today and snowing in vagas!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

First programming course I took in college we had to type up our programs and a machine printed a tape.  Then we dialed into some mainframe a couple of hundred miles away and set the tape to transmit.  Hope the tape doesn't rip.  It was better than the punch cards I used for the one course I took while still in HS.  Modem was two rubber cups that you put the phone set into.

It was very exciting when the college got it's own computer.  Since I was a math major and worked in the 'computer lab' I could actually use the CRT terminal; most of the hoi poloi had to use the paper teletype terminals.

Good old days, indeed.

Good new days too. . . .

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Remember CP/M?
> 
> Early on, I bought a Zenith with a 10 MB hard drive. I bought a 20 MB "hard card" and thought I had died and gone to heaven.
> 
> ...


I remember CP/M, remember COBAL? The new days are better if only because I have my Kindle.



Ann Von Hagel said:


> First programming course I took in college we had to type up our programs and a machine printed a tape. Then we dialed into some mainframe a couple of hundred miles away and set the tape to transmit. Hope the tape doesn't rip. It was better than the punch cards I used for the one course I took while still in HS. Modem was two rubber cups that you put the phone set into.
> 
> It was very exciting when the college got it's own computer. Since I was a math major and worked in the 'computer lab' I could actually use the CRT terminal; most of the hoi poloi had to use the paper teletype terminals.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the old days, I really the good new days too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think we all need to have a drink and sing Auld Lang Syne. . . . .



Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I've been itching to get this laptop. I tried my aunt's and its a perfect fit for my small fingers. The intergraded touch screen is the big feature I considering I don't always like using a mouse or typing out my work all of the time. (just discovered a journal writing program that comes with vista that I love. Just need a writing/graphic tablet to use it)










HP Pavilion TX2510US 12.1-inch Laptop with touch screen









or I may just get this writing/graphic tablet









Bamboo (Small) Pen Tablet with Pen Only


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I bought an adorable little computer, all the while thinking of Betsy and accessories! Not sure what I am going to do with it...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-8-9-inch-Netbook-Processor-Sapphire/dp/B001EYV9TM/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1229375911&sr=8-1
> 
> L


Leslie,

I just bought this exact same one for my middle daughter (11 yrs old) for Christmas. I've been getting it ready for her and I just think it's adorable! She's a tiny little thing and this is absolutely perfect for her.

I also got the following DecalGirl skin for it:


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I think we all need to have a drink and sing Auld Lang Syne. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Ann


I'll go for the drink, but you don't want to hear me sing.


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

l redid my address book.  Put together two batches of xmas cookies and finished a calligraphy project for a friend.  I'm pooped.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sem, was the one you got 120GB hard drive or 160GB? I was just looking at Staples online and it looked like they carry the 120GB version? I may not be able to resist....
> 
> Betsy


It is the 120 GB. Really is pretty cool and I do plan on keeping it!

P.S. I also have the Bamboo tablet but have not had a chance to use it yet! Will report here after a suitable trial!


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I've been itching to get this laptop. I tried my aunt's and its a perfect fit for my small fingers. The intergraded touch screen is the big feature I considering I don't always like using a mouse or typing out my work all of the time. (just discovered a journal writing program that comes with vista that I love. Just need a writing/graphic tablet to use it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the one below just this week - really good price ($1249) and I love it. It's got XP though (what I wanted) and not Vista, and it's a tablet but not a touch screen. It also comes with a license for Microsoft One Note which may be like the journal program you wanted.


----------



## DeDe (Nov 23, 2008)

I bought Avenue of Trees and a Decalgirl skin!!!  It looks like it would have been cheaper for alot of people if the board was up


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I bought an adorable little computer, all the while thinking of Betsy and accessories! Not sure what I am going to do with it...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-8-9-inch-Netbook-Processor-Sapphire/dp/B001EYV9TM/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1229375911&sr=8-1
> 
> L


It's all your fault, Leslie... and Amazon still has the sapphire blue one through a partner, BuyNow.com I've ordered it, although if I had know about the DecalGirl skin, I would have gotten the black one and skinned it. May still skin it. 

I'm going to hide it and pretend I didn't get it until next month, LOL. I want to have it for our trip to SD so I don't have to carry as much. Yeah, that's my justification. Really gotta finish these two commissions now! Maybe someone will buy the quilt that's going on tour.

Betsy


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm going to hide it and pretend I didn't get it until next month, LOL. I want to have it for our trip to SD so I don't have to carry as much. Yeah, that's my justification. Really gotta finish these two commissions now! Maybe someone will buy the quilt that's going on tour.
> 
> Betsy


I will hide a purchase in the cupboard for a while, then if I get any untoward comments from DH when it is revealed I can honestly say "This old thing, I have had this hanging round in the cupboard for a while." It works for us.

Any chance of seeing a picture of the quilt that is going on tour? Maybe someone on KindleBoards might buy it and hide it in their cupboard for a awhile.


----------

